# Naperville,IL Skid Steer W/ Operator Avail.



## NaperNewbie (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm in Naperville, IL and I just purchased a skid steer for my landscape materials business. I want to put it to work this winter plowing snow in Naperville, IL and within about a 20 mile radius. I'm available for $100 an hour with skid steer and 1 ton dump truck (which I'm still in search mode on right now). No plow on the truck (yet).

Contact Paul at [email protected]


----------

